# Perth



## threepwood (12/5/10)

Hi all,
I've been posted to Perth for a month or so and do not know the city at all and am looking for a little local beer knowledge. With the exception of Little Creatures can anyone provide some recommendations on the best brewery/pub/bars in Perth where I could find some decent crafty beers on tap.
Many thanks


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/5/10)

The Sail and Anchor, and the Mad Monk have some nice beer on offer. Both in Freo though...


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (12/5/10)

Welcome to dullsville!

Hope this helps:

Micros (metro area):
Mad Monk Brewery, Freo
Sail and Anchor, Freo
BlackSalt Brewery, North Freo
The Generous Squire, Perth
Elmar's in the Valley, Swan Valley
The Duckstein, Swan Valley
The Feral Brewing Co, , Swan Valley
Mash Brewery, Swan Valley
Iron Bark Brewery, Swan Valley

Pubs:
Moon and Sixpence, Perth - some imported English beers in here
Paddington Ale House, Mt Hawthorn
Clancy's fish pub, Fremantle
Brass Monkey, Northbridge
Parmelia Hilton Hotel, Perth: Weihenstephan Hefeweiss on tap :icon_drool2:


----------



## cdbrown (12/5/10)

Hope you bought plenty of cash to pay for the overpriced beers here in town.

Are you going to be in Perth or somewhere nearby?


----------



## threepwood (12/5/10)

cdbrown said:


> Hope you bought plenty of cash to pay for the overpriced beers here in town.
> 
> Are you going to be in Perth or somewhere nearby?



Glad someone else noticed it.....I paid over $10 for a pint last night....why is it so expensive over here?

I'm staying in the city

And L_Bomb, awesome list, thanks for that, you've given me a great to-do list  

Thanks folks


----------



## MCT (12/5/10)

threepwood said:


> Glad someone else noticed it.....I paid over $10 for a pint last night....why is it so expensive over here?
> 
> I'm staying in the city
> 
> ...




It's the same here in Sydney, if not more at some places. Crazy.


----------



## cdbrown (12/5/10)

One of the driving costs behind the price rise is the council/government/police trying to get rid of unruly behaviour. Removing happy hours and drink specials and all competition between the pubs go. "Trendy" bars pop up and expect the punters to pay a higher amount and unfortunately people do. I'll have a pint in town every once and a while and that's about it.

I work in the city - perhaps we could catch up for a pint of Hobgoblin at the Moon and Six.


----------



## chestynuts (12/5/10)

There is also the Indian Ocean Brewing Company in Mindarie, ks north of Perth though. Wasn't impressed with their food but the beer was good.


----------



## QldKev (12/5/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Welcome to dullsville!
> 
> Hope this helps:
> 
> ...




Whats about Scabs and The Cot ?

or have they gone from the radar (I moved away nearly 6 years ago)

QldKev


----------



## Katherine (12/5/10)

QldKev said:


> Whats about Scabs and The Cot ?
> 
> or have they gone from the radar (I moved away nearly 6 years ago)
> 
> QldKev



Great beaches.... Scabs sucks for eating or drinking.... Cotts not to bad you have the OBH which I have not being to in years so have no idea whats on tap!


----------



## QldKev (12/5/10)

Katie said:


> Great beaches.... Scabs sucks for eating or drinking.... Cotts not to bad you have the OBH which I have not being to in years so have no idea whats on tap!




sorry about the off-topic

LOL - I remember falling out of the OBH front windows one drunken evening.

QldKev


----------



## mika (12/5/10)

L-Bomb forgot to mention the Belgian Beer Cafe on Murray Street and just over the other side of the street is Carnegies. Bit of a shit pub, but they do have some different things on tap. Worth stopping in for a pint if you're in the area, even if just to know never to go there again.


----------



## pbrosnan (12/5/10)

Bobby Dazzler's next to the Moon has Coopers Sparkling on tap. Sassella'a in City Arcade (2nd or 3rd level) has a reasonable range. They did have the LC Small Batch IPA on tap but that might be all gone now. The Northbridge has Cooper's Pale and JS GA.


----------



## scott_penno (12/5/10)

I was in Perth last week and visited Little Creatures and the Old Swan Brewery (http://www.theoldbrewery.com.au/) which is now a micro. The brewer at the Old Swan Brewery was more than happy to provide samples and even provide an informal tour through the brewery. Not sure what the locals think of this place but for me, the beer was reasonable and the service was friendly (although the brewer thought somewhat highly of himself)... YMMV.

sap.


----------



## mfeighan (12/5/10)

if you want to pay a pretty penny go to the red rock ( i think its called the claremont now) and you can pay $20 for a hoe!


----------



## Stinger (12/5/10)

. Cotts not to bad you have the OBH which I have not being to in years so have no idea whats on tap!

The OB has Little Creatures Pale, Coopers Sparkling, James Squires GA on tap which are probably the ones that stand out of the crowd.

Or you could go to the back bar and drink 15 pints of Swan Draught and relive your youth! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Pete2501 (13/5/10)

cdbrown said:


> Hope you bought plenty of cash to pay for the overpriced beers here in town.
> 
> Are you going to be in Perth or somewhere nearby?



Don't forget gamblor lives at Burswood casino and no where else. There aren't any gambling machines in our pubs or clubs. 

TAB outlets excluded.


----------



## sinkas (13/5/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Don't forget gamblor lives at Burswood casino and no where else. There aren't any gambling machines in our pubs or clubs.
> 
> TAB outlets excluded.



thank ****


----------



## whitegoose (13/5/10)

There's plenty of nice micros around, particularly if you head into the swan valley or freo - Little Creatures is titally worth the trip, it's awesome! In the city/northbridge you've got the James Squire brewpub "The Generous Squire", and there's some pubs with good beers on like the Belgian Beer cafe, the Brass Monkey has a good selection of Matilda Bay beers, the Moon and Sixpence has a couple of different beers.


----------



## eamonnfoley (13/5/10)

Mad Monks beers are excellent at the moment. But the prices have been bumped up to $10.40 a pint!
Swan valley is "ok". Feral is great. 
Duckstein and Elmars have good beer but its $10 for 400ml.

A new one on the radar is the Principal in Midland (kind of on way to Swan Valley). The pilsner there is excellent. Actually the best aussie brewed pils I've had. And prices are fair. Must have non-carft beer managers though because they have about 20 other ordinary beers on tap, and the website doesnt say anything about the their beers!


----------



## cdbrown (13/5/10)

foles said:


> A new one on the radar is the Principal in Midland (kind of on way to Swan Valley). The pilsner there is excellent. Actually the best aussie brewed pils I've had. And prices are fair.



Wow - never heard of that one. Might have to pop by tonight to have a look.


----------



## Pete2501 (13/5/10)

foles said:


> A new one on the radar is the Principal in Midland (kind of on way to Swan Valley). The pilsner there is excellent. Actually the best aussie brewed pils I've had. And prices are fair. Must have non-carft beer managers though because they have about 20 other ordinary beers on tap, and the website doesnt say anything about the their beers!




Better than The Bootleg Brewery's Wils Pils?


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (13/5/10)

The BlackSalt has a nice Alt beer on tap 

The Paddo has a ridiculous number of beers for sale, worth a visit if you want to try something different


----------



## the_yobbo (13/5/10)

Pete2501 said:


> Better than The Bootleg Brewery's Wils Pils?



Mmm, Bootleg brewery is good. The first time I went there was the start of a bucks party on a warm sunny day. Great place, tasty beer. Second time I went there was a cold wintery day, not half as much fun.
I now prefer The Colonial since I went there recently on a sunny day and sat in beanbags on the lawn drinking beers in the sun and admiring the veiw which consisted mainly of painted fibreglass cows at the time (The day before the Margaret River Cow Feastival openning).

Hmm, OT I guess, unless when you say Perth, you mean within 3hrs drive of Perth.


----------



## Pete2501 (13/5/10)

The Paddo? I end up at The International Beer shop for all my outlandish beer purchasing. They've got just about every Mikkeller beer around.


----------



## Pete2501 (13/5/10)

The Muzz said:


> Mmm, Bootleg brewery is good. The first time I went there was the start of a bucks party on a warm sunny day. Great place, tasty beer. Second time I went there was a cold wintery day, not half as much fun.
> I now prefer The Colonial since I went there recently on a sunny day and sat in beanbags on the lawn drinking beers in the sun and admiring the veiw which consisted mainly of painted fibreglass cows at the time (The day before the Margaret River Cow Feastival openning).
> 
> Hmm, OT I guess, unless when you say Perth, you mean within 3hrs drive of Perth.



I missed out on going to the colonial last time i was down that way. I really wanted to check it out as well. 

3hrs is perth really. Only Broome is too far to go for a beer sesh.


----------



## benno1973 (13/5/10)

The Adelphi below the Parmelia Hilton generally has a good range of beers on tap, if you're stuck in the city...


----------



## jbman (18/5/10)

I don't anyone has mentioned the Flying Scottsman, great selection of beers there and you get beer in jugs still


----------



## fawnroux (25/6/11)

I'm flying into Perth tomorrow for the week and will be staying in the city. Some good tips on where to drink here. Just wondering if any locals had any updated pubs etc to look at? I'll be doing the obligatory trip to Freo (tomorrow afternoon ), more looking for pubs and/or restaurants downtown.

Dave


----------



## keifer33 (25/6/11)

Where you staying Dave?


----------



## fawnroux (25/6/11)

Aarons Hotel, corner Pier and Murray St


----------



## scott_penno (25/6/11)

The Old Swan Brewery is a microbrewery on the edge of the CBD - http://www.theoldbrewery.com.au.

sap.


----------



## keifer33 (25/6/11)

Belgian Beer Cafe is just a bit down from, where ur staying. Then a little further on is The Generous Squire (only serves James Squire). If all else fails your one stop on the train from the International Beer Shop where im sure you will find enough beer to keep you drunk 100% of your trip


----------



## fawnroux (25/6/11)

Awesome! 

Thanks for the tips guys! :chug:


----------



## brendanos (26/6/11)

Would you believe that the Sail & Anchor is featuring Gold medal beers this weekend from the Perth Royal Beer Show (last week) today & tomorrow? Also tomorrow may be you last chance to try dry hopped handpumped Little Creatures Pale Ale (with Galaxy) & Bright Ale (with Stella) down at the brewhouse bar.

Beer Royale details-> http://www.sailandanchor.com.au/whats_on.html


----------



## fawnroux (26/6/11)

brendanos said:


> Would you believe that the Sail & Anchor is featuring Gold medal beers this weekend from the Perth Royal Beer Show (last week) today & tomorrow? Also tomorrow may be you last chance to try dry hopped handpumped Little Creatures Pale Ale (with Galaxy) & Bright Ale (with Stella) down at the brewhouse bar.
> 
> Beer Royale details-> http://www.sailandanchor.com.au/whats_on.html



Where's the 'like' icon?  Cheers! :beer:


----------



## outbreak (26/6/11)

jbman said:


> I don't anyone has mentioned the Flying Scottsman, great selection of beers there and you get beer in jugs still



+1 They also have 10 dollar pizza and pint on sundays. The beer choice is ok but its a cool pub. In Mt Lawley btw. Clancys are now at city beach but drinks are over priced. The Queens in Mt Lawley has an ok line up with Feral's Hop Hog and a few other decent beers.


----------



## Bizier (26/6/11)

The jewel in Mt Lawley's expensive crown has to be Five Bar, I got lured in there one night because they had a chalkboard advertising Mountain Goat IPA. Luckily I ased what the damage was, because they were $24 each. Recently my mate came to me and said "guess how much change I got from $50 for two drinks last night?"


----------



## Deebo (26/6/11)

Having not been to the pub for a while I went to the paddo for dinner a little while ago.. $19 for a pint of little creatures :huh: (how much does little creatures charge just out of interest?)
Was probably more of a shock because had been in england and gotten used to decent cheap pints.


----------



## wrath (26/6/11)

Deebo said:


> Having not been to the pub for a while I went to the paddo for dinner a little while ago.. $19 for a pint of little creatures :huh: (how much does little creatures charge just out of interest?)
> Was probably more of a shock because had been in england and gotten used to decent cheap pints.




$19? I would say you have been had sir. 

Perth is pricey, but not that extreme I would hope.


----------



## cdbrown (26/6/11)

I would say it was probably $9 and they thought you gave them a $10 note, not $20.


----------



## Deebo (26/6/11)

cdbrown said:


> I would say it was probably $9 and they thought you gave them a $10 note, not $20.



Actually that just reminded me there was also lemon lime and bitters with the beer.. because I thought she said $9 and I gave her a $10 and she said, 'no, $19'.


----------



## fawnroux (4/7/11)

Well, a big thanks to everyone for the pub tips!

I had quite a big week in Perth last week and managed to get quite inebriated 5 out of the six nights :lol: I was in town for the ECU microbrewing short course. So apart from drinking every afternoon in the Degrees brewery bar, I managed to check out the following

Sunday - Sail and Anchor (which included free tastings of the award winning beers from the perth beer show), then on to the Monk Brewery, down to Little Creatures and finished off the night at the Moon and Sixpence.
Tuesday - A line up of pints at the Moon
Wednesday - Belgian Beer Cafe then the Generous Squire (which included a few pints of mad brewers stout noir)
Thursday - Good session at the school bar, then into town for chinese in Northbridge and drinks at the Brass Monkey
Friday - Little Creatures, The Monk, then finished the night drinking pints of Swan Draught in north freo at The Railway Hotel (??) watching metal bands. It worked for me :beerbang: 

I reckon I managed to take in quite a few of the best Perth has too offer, and I can tell you, I was impressed! I think I have plenty of reasons to make sure I visit my sister over there more often.


----------



## keifer33 (4/7/11)

Its good to hear you enjoyed the wonderful beers the state has to offer. Was down at the Sail and Anchor on the sunday night and enjoyed a fair few good beers. Next time your over head out into the Swan Valley and if you can down to Margaret River...the bars in perth/freo are only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## eamonnfoley (4/7/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Well, a big thanks to everyone for the pub tips!
> 
> I had quite a big week in Perth last week and managed to get quite inebriated 5 out of the six nights :lol: I was in town for the ECU microbrewing short course. So apart from drinking every afternoon in the Degrees brewery bar, I managed to check out the following
> 
> ...



The railway! nice work hahhaha. Good choices although the Moon is a bit :icon_vomit: 
Only real good beer places you missed IMO are Mash & Feral in the Swan Valley.


----------

